# Vaping Power Chart



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/11/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

They say these charts are a good guideline for VV/VW devices, but not so much for mechs. The numbers in the cells are WATTS. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/11/13)

Matthee said:


> They say these charts are a good guideline for VV/VW devices, but not so much for mechs. The numbers in the cells are WATTS. Thanks for posting this.




I think its more for your carto tanks and clearos .. ce5s etc as the high power burms te coil heafs quicker
. Havnt tried over 15w on a protank yet on the mech mods.. bt its a good guideline for new users who is wondering why the juice taste burnt or no vapour etc 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/11/13)

Maybe we are using different definitions here, TV. I see a mech mod, as a totally mechanical mod, no adjustment of volts or watts on a mech. On a mech you usually use an rba and play with coil resistance and positioning to get your desired result.


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/11/13)

Yip sorry its late
. I run a h5 on one of my mech mods at 1.3 ohms .. some ppl use protanks on mech mods.. personally i only use mech mods at the moment .. myt get am ego as a bring to beach type of mod 

Ik saying i havnt build a subohm protank coil yet 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/11/13)

Thanks twisted that's a awesome graph

Reactions: Like 1


----------

